# .HEIC images.



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I was wondering if .HEIC images will be added to the allowed file types.

I guess this is the default image format in iOS 11 now, and any picture taken since iOS 11 can't be uploaded / attached here on TCF because the .HEIC file type isn't allowed.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Try one now...


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I started a discussion on the differences between jpg and heic. I didn't want to start a discussion of that here in the operations forum.

(I had not heard of heic till the OP)


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Test...


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Test

Are these .HEIC image of a record working?

They uploaded. But appear as a file attachment and do t give me the option to choose thumbnail or full-size. I can see them on my Mac when I open the attachments. Are they viewable on windows?

Edit: On Mac OS 10.12.6 it launches the app store to pick a program to open the image.

They appear to only be viewable on the MacOS High Sierra public beta.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

LoREvanescence said:


> Are they viewable on windows?


I saved it to a file (only option). I couldn't open it with anything I tried - Windows Photo viewer, Paint, Paint 3D, VLC, ImageMagick. I renamed it to .jpg and all still failed.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

There appears to be 1 app in the Mac App store currently that can convert the .HEIC to .JPG. Photoshop CC 2017 does not support the format either.

Wonder if this will supported in versions of Chrome, FF and so on soon. Or if support would have to be build into the OS?

The latest official build of iOS 10 appears to support them. I can send pictures via Text / iMessage and the recipient had no trouble viewing them.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Welcome to the bleeding edge!


----------



## Ransey (Dec 19, 2017)

LaPEveneasnkcdf said:


> I was wondering if .HEIC images will be added to the allowed file types.
> 
> I guess this is the default image format in iOS 11 now, and any picture taken since iOS 11 can't be uploaded / attached here on TCF because the .HEIC file type isn't allowed.
> Following this guide to convert them


This is apple's new model, Aim to reduce the storage capacity of photos in mobile phones.
The HEIC file type only supports iOS, which is not able to run on other devices. I checked on Google, and other new devices seem to support only the previous JPG.
If we need to sync them, we need to convert HEIC photos . there are some methods on Google .


----------



## torokama (May 8, 2018)

"I was wondering if .HEIC images will be added to the allowed file types."
Can't view HEIC pictures on Windows computer, but there are various heic images converters that can help changing heic images to jpg.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It was added to the allowed file types last year but Xenforo may still not recognize it as a file type.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

torokama said:


> "I was wondering if .HEIC images will be added to the allowed file types."
> Can't view HEIC pictures on Windows computer, but there are various heic images converters that can help changing heic images to jpg.


The latest Win10 preview builds have HEIF/HEIC support.

Microsoft Windows joins iOS and Android in embracing HEIC, which halves JPEG's photo sizes


----------

